# Legal Carrying under 21?



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I've scoured the internet, but I am unable to come up with a definite answer... I'm 19 so I am not old enough to get a CCW. My brother is 31 and carries his Sig P6 without aCCW OWB so it is visible. I am from VA where he also is from. I was wondering if carrying openly is legal? If there is already a thread related you can lock this and post a link that would be appreciated. I was just wondering if anyone knew a sure answer. thankyou for the help in advance.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.opencarry.org/va.html

http://www.vcdl.org/

I encourage you to read the laws for yourself

http://www.vsp.state.va.us/Firearms.shtm


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> http://www.opencarry.org/va.html
> 
> http://www.vcdl.org/
> 
> ...


I'm going to expound on Bruce a bit here.

What is the legal age to purchase or possess a firearm?
A person must be at least 18 years of age to purchase a rifle or shotgun. To purchase a handgun from a licensed firearms dealer, you must be at least 21 years of age, pursuant to federal law. For statutory regulations concerning underage persons possessing firearms, refer to Virginia Code §18.2-308.7, possession or transportation of certain firearms by persons under the age of eighteen.

Seems pretty straightforward. wait 2 years.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

niadhf said:


> I'm going to expound on Bruce a bit here.
> 
> What is the legal age to purchase or possess a firearm?
> A person must be at least 18 years of age to purchase a rifle or shotgun. To purchase a handgun _*from a licensed firearms dealer*_, you must be at least 21 years of age, pursuant to federal law.


per federal law it is legal for adults aged 18-20 to buy handguns privately, or recieve them as gifts, _unless _ State law prohibits it. If it isn't listed as illegal in VA Statutes, it is legal.



> For statutory regulations concerning underage persons possessing firearms, refer to Virginia Code §18.2-308.7, possession or transportation of certain firearms *by persons under the age of eighteen*.


and this doesn't even apply 'cause he's over 18


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok that is the most helpful... The link. Thank you.

I wasn't trying to cause any controversy or question any existing laws, I was just curious as to what it actually was. 

Anyway, I guess get a shotgun for home defense now, and a pistol in two years...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> per federal law it is legal for adults aged 18-20 to buy handguns privately, or recieve them as gifts, _unless _ State law prohibits it. If it isn't listed as illegal in VA Statutes, it is legal.
> 
> and this doesn't even apply 'cause he's over 18


YOu're right bruce. SOrry. Here in NY the ability to buy handguns from a private sale is not an option (as pistol purchases must be approved by the judge of home county) so that part i just don't see lol.


----------

